# After 19 years, we had to put down Cochise



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Awww Susan, I'm so sorry.  It's never easy to say goodbye to old friends. Sending big hugs your way. :hug:

RIP Cochise, may you forever run on greener pastures.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss, he was cute.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Sorry about Cochise. You gave him every horse's dream...a permanent home...


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

so sorry for your loss. They can certainly wrap around our hearts.


----------



## Apple (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. I know how you feel, my 15 year-old cat died on the 23rd. She was the nicest kitty ever v.v.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

What a tough loss. RIP Cochise may the pastures be wide and lush on the other side of the bridge.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Cochise can run through the longest of green, grassy pastures because in Heaven; there are no fences <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

